# compiling options



## polhallen (May 8, 2013)

Hi folks 

After installing a port (Postfix), how do I check if it was installed with support (ie: TLS, MySQL) etc?

*T*hanks,
Pol


----------



## pkubaj (May 8, 2013)

`make -C /usr/ports/mail/postfix showconfig`
Of course, you can change the options but not rebuild Postfix. These options only affect the next build, but if you don't change them, it's fine.

If you use PKGNG, you can check with `pkg info -f postfix`. If you want to include only information about options, then `pkg query "%Ok %Ov" postfix` is an appropriate choice.


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2013)

For the old/current package system, options are saved in /var/db/ports/_portname_/options.


----------



## pkubaj (May 8, 2013)

Doesn't this directory contain the same as `make showconfig` (with additional comments)?


----------



## wblock@ (May 8, 2013)

Come to think of it, it probably does.


----------

